# East African Tugs



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

Can anyone direct me to photos of Dar-es-Salaam tugs Simba and Nyati. Late sixties, early seventies. Built UK early sixties?
Also small lighter towing TID tugs Ruvu, Rufigi and Ruvema, all built by Malta Dockyards about 1966/7
Any details welcome


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

*nyati*

nyati tug


----------



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks. Looks different with black hull.
All white in my time.


----------

